# Spend 5,000 dollars



## Hooked (10/1/21)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (10/1/21)

Amazon!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/1/21)

Any one of these stores;
https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/best-online-e-cig-vape-stores-and-shops/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## blujeenz (10/1/21)

https://www.adendorff.co.za/


That R76 k will be gone in 60 seconds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (10/1/21)

Absa and Nedbank stores. To get rid of Covid debt.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/21)



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (10/1/21)

Tops.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## zadiac (11/1/21)

blujeenz said:


> https://www.adendorff.co.za/
> View attachment 218866
> 
> That R76 k will be gone in 60 seconds.



I agree with this one. Will take me a minute or two.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/1/21)

Maybe here....




or here....

Reactions: Like 2


----------

